# Beekeeping School in Texas



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

The Third Annual Beginning Beekeepers School sponsored by the Central Texas Beekeepers will be held on Saturday, March 12, 2011. Anyone interested in learning how to keep bees is encouraged to attend. No prior knowledge of bees is necessary. The school, which will be held in Brenham, Texas, will begin at 9 a.m. and conclude around 5 p.m. Brenham is located 45 miles northwest of Houston on Highway 290.

The morning General Session will be an overview of what is involved in beekeeping. Topics covered will include lists of equipment, where to get the bees, protective clothing requirements and the life of bees in the hive.

Lunch will be a covered-dish meal served on the premises. Everyone is asked to bring a “covered dish” (meat, salad, desert, etc.) to share. The Central Texas Beekeepers will provide hamburgers, hot dogs and drinks.

Afternoon sessions will cover lighting a smoker, assembling the hive, installing a package of bees in a hive and actually suiting up and opening a hive.

An intermediate level session will be available for those with prior knowledge and experience.

The cost of the school is $5 per person or $10 per family to help defray costs. Each participant will receive a handout outlining the lessons that are being taught. A drawing for door prizes will be held and a variety of beekeeping businesses have been invited to attend to share their items for sale.

The school has grown from 35 people the first year to 72 people last year. It is open to the public with both interested youth and adults welcome to attend. In case of inclement weather, the school will be moved to the Washington County Fairgrounds.

The school is open to anyone interested in learning more about beekeeping. To help us plan on food and materials, please pre-register. For information about the school, the location or to register, please call (979) 277-0411 or send an email to:

[email protected]

The Central Texas Beekeepers meets at 7 p.m. on the fourth Thursday of each month except November and December at the Washington County Fairgrounds in Brenham. You can go to our web site at:

www.centraltexasbeekeepers.org

I hope to see many of you at our school.

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

This is partially to "Bump" (and I hate guys that just "bump", so, I'm sorry!) and partially to say we have 106 already registered for the school on March 12 in Brenham, Texas (45 miles northeast of Houston). But we have room for pleanty more. Join us!

To register:

(979) 277-0411 or

[email protected]

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------

